# Beyond anything



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please help!!! I know what is to suffer from anxiety, I had a ton of that, even depression, OCD thoughts or panic attacks but this is beyond anything. I completely lost myself, no thoughts just pure fear and sadness. No control over my body. Not knowing what I am doing 24/7, not being able to plan things, not being avble to understand or comprehend what people are talking about. It's like I am not really here, lost 24/7. Is this just a severe dissociation? I want myself back so bad , this is not living...


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Which treatment options have you tried? Medication, Therapy? I suggest you try some of those.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, medication, therapy.... everything... with almost no results... it feels like I am not concious (literally).


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

its tough no doubt about it, to me the toughest part is to stop the rumination, as i told you before the blank mind will also ease a lot when you start to improve, its scary as hell and is very uncomfortable but don't let this defeat you, you can get through this.

Marduk


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

You have blank mind. You need to exercise and take vitamins that help brain health.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Allez said:


> You have blank mind. You need to exercise and take vitamins that help brain health.


I do those both of those things with no results.


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

And resolve trauma. It isn't instant though. It takes time.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Can I get my inner monologue back? I am so scared...


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

mezona said:


> Can I get my inner monologue back? I am so scared...


It is probably gone because you're scared


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds like pure disociation. Why not look at it this way: you suffer and care to get better, and that means you've not been erased or anything, you're still here actually. You're only scared out of your mind (pun intended).


----------

